
A Startup of Ex-Muslims - shomansal
So you used to think that the book is literally the word of god, then you found out it isn&#x27;t.<p>But you didn&#x27;t dwell on that, yet deep down you know, if it weren&#x27;t for the internet you will be deep in delusions, and let&#x27;s admit that is part of why you love technology.....<p>The 2 biggest issues for a startup are recruiting and culture, a startup that has a mission like &quot;offer Ex-Muslims a home &amp; a ticket out&quot; will make for a very strong culture, and it will make for one hell of a drive for everyone.<p>Also, companies are not built on a single product, just imagine Apple with a mission that has the word &quot;computers&quot; in it, and a mission that drives people no matter what the problem or the product is the best mission you can ask for.<p>What do you think guys?<p>P.S. If you feel as much passion to this as me &amp; you are in Israel, message me..
======
chronicler
Sounds ridiculous, how would you make money, what do you offer that other
online communities don't offer?

